# Fantasy Football



## StLucieBengal

Hello everyone,  in the past I have always been in a league made up of the message board that i talked politics and news.      Since I am here I thought I would make a post and see if anyone else would like to particpate in a league.   


I Would set it up via NFL.com or Yahoo.   I dont care which...    Standard setup.   Standard draft.   

No money.... just fun and give us something other than the usual to interact.      reply if you are interested so I can gauge the level of interest.    If you have any questions just post and ask.


----------



## Alex.

StLucieBengal said:


> Hello everyone,  in the past I have always been in a league made up of the message board that i talked politics and news.      Since I am here I thought I would make a post and see if anyone else would like to particpate in a league.
> 
> 
> I Would set it up via NFL.com or Yahoo.   I dont care which...    Standard setup.   Standard draft.
> 
> No money.... just fun and give us something other than the usual to interact.      reply if you are interested so I can gauge the level of interest.    If you have any questions just post and ask.


Count me in ...I enjoy a league filled with good people.


----------



## Moonglow

Can we include the cheerleaders?


----------



## Kat

Happy to play. Doesn't really matter, but I like Yahoo League the best. What do you mean ''Standard setup - Standard draft" ?


----------



## StLucieBengal

Kat said:


> Happy to play. Doesn't really matter, but I like Yahoo League the best. What do you mean ''Standard setup - Standard draft" ?



Just standard scoring.   Whatever the yahoo default is ....    And draft wise I would prefer to not be in an auction.   But I will defer on that point to the rest of the league once we get enough commits.    


So far we have 3.   Not going to hold any draft until that last week of the preseason so we have time.   

I believe yahoo allows us up to 20


----------



## Kat

StLucieBengal said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to play. Doesn't really matter, but I like Yahoo League the best. What do you mean ''Standard setup - Standard draft" ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just standard scoring.   Whatever the yahoo default is ....    And draft wise I would prefer to not be in an auction.   But I will defer on that point to the rest of the league once we get enough commits.
> 
> 
> So far we have 3.   Not going to hold any draft until that last week of the preseason so we have time.
> 
> I believe yahoo allows us up to 20
Click to expand...



Okie doke, thank you for replying. 20 is a LOT I am not sure there are that many q/b LOL


----------



## TheOldSchool

I've tried before a couple of years.  We'll be lucky to get 10.  I'm in if you need people.


----------



## Kat

I have played here before...few years back. It went well. Forget how many teams there were.

I am in a league somewhere else this year too. Lubs my football.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Yeah I didn't think we would get 20.  I was just saying that was the max allowed.


----------



## StLucieBengal

TheOldSchool said:


> I've tried before a couple of years.  We'll be lucky to get 10.  I'm in if you need people.




Well you put us at 4.    We are on our way


----------



## TheOldSchool

StLucieBengal said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried before a couple of years.  We'll be lucky to get 10.  I'm in if you need people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you put us at 4.    We are on our way
Click to expand...

Make sure to use the PM function if we get to 10 or more.  I think it fell apart last time because they tried to keep it to a thread.


----------



## Alex.

I claim Brady!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!












.....oh wait never mind..


----------



## Kat

I will take Brady in a heartbeat. He will be sweating to go after 4 games off....


----------



## Kat

Moonglow said:


> Can we include the cheerleaders?





Only if you pull your pants up.


----------



## StLucieBengal

I am going to send out invite links to the league via pm.   Will adjust amount of teams and draft based on interest.    

Just gonna invite as people show interest and it fills up when it does.


----------



## Kat

I am in. Easy.  Thanks


----------



## StLucieBengal

Kat said:


> I am in. Easy.  Thanks



Love your name btw


----------



## Kat

StLucieBengal said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in. Easy.  Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your name btw
Click to expand...




Thank you!


----------



## StLucieBengal

We have 5/12 so far.   

Anyone wants to join post here or Pm me and will send out an invite.    

Any questions please ask.   We are using Yahoo.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Pushing this up so people who are interested can see...


----------



## Montrovant

I'm in!  I've done 2 FF leagues with USMB people.  I think I won the first time.  

I do 5+ fantasy leagues every year, sometimes 10+.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Montrovant said:


> I'm in!  I've done 2 FF leagues with USMB people.  I think I won the first time.
> 
> I do 5+ fantasy leagues every year, sometimes 10+.




Great, sending you an invite via PM.   Welcome to the league.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Puts us at 6 teams now.        

Grab your spot!!!


----------



## Kat

Bumping this up so hopefully some more will join.

I am sorry, but for personal reasons I have deleted my team in FF. I am not even going to be able to play in the league I usually play in this year.
I am hoping I have done this early enough so I can be replaced prior to the draft.

Come on peeps, someone join up so the league is evened up. 

Good luck to everyone. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Alex.

As the season draws near this is becoming more and more interesting.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Alex. said:


> As the season draws near this is becoming more and more interesting.



Agreed.    

If anyone wishes to join then post and I will send an Invite via PM.


----------



## Alex.

StLucieBengal said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the season draws near this is becoming more and more interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> If anyone wishes to join then post and I will send an Invite via PM.
Click to expand...

Thanks for handling the admin work on this


----------



## StLucieBengal

Alex. said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the season draws near this is becoming more and more interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> If anyone wishes to join then post and I will send an Invite via PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for handling the admin work on this
Click to expand...


It's my pleasure.    It will be a nice way for us all to get to know one another and get away from politics.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Bumping this .... We need more players.   

Post here or PM me for an invite.


----------



## Montrovant

Bump!  Must.....get.....more.....players!


----------



## Alex.

Tom Brady and Tony Romo expressed an interest in FF, they claim to have a lot of time on their hands these days and want to "feel the power" the season brings them.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Last week to add new players.   

Draft set for 9/3 

PM me or post here for invite .


----------



## Montrovant

Come on USMB!  Play fantasy football with us!


----------



## Montrovant

I was all set to start the draft....but it's not for almost 4 hours from now.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Yeah they bumped it due to odd number of teams.   We are 8/12 now.


----------



## Montrovant

It's 3 minutes to draft time!


----------



## Montrovant

We're drafting!


----------



## Zander

I'm in


----------



## Zander

Or maybe not....

Wassup? where are you drafting and when?


----------



## StLucieBengal

Zander said:


> Or maybe not....
> 
> Wassup? where are you drafting and when?




Fantasy league.   Been looking for people got about a month


----------



## Zander

StLucieBengal said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe not....
> 
> Wassup? where are you drafting and when?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantasy league.   Been looking for people got about a month
Click to expand...


I guess I missed it. No biggie. Good luck!


----------



## StLucieBengal

Zander said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe not....
> 
> Wassup? where are you drafting and when?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantasy league.   Been looking for people got about a month
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess I missed it. No biggie. Good luck!
Click to expand...


All good.   Next time.


----------



## Tilly

Moonglow said:


> Can we include the cheerleaders?


Can I be a cheerleader?


----------



## Moonglow

Tilly said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we include the cheerleaders?
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be a cheerleader?
Click to expand...

I don't see why not...


----------



## Tilly

StLucieBengal said:


> Yeah I didn't think we would get 20.  I was just saying that was the max allowed.


Football or 'soccer'?


----------



## Tilly

Kat said:


> I am in. Easy.  Thanks


----------



## Kat

Tilly said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in. Easy.  Thanks
Click to expand...




Whatcha mean?


----------



## Tilly

Kat said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in. Easy.  Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha mean?
Click to expand...

You said 'I am easy'
I say no!
You are lady


----------



## Kat

Tilly said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in. Easy.  Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said 'I am easy'
> I say no!
> You are lady
Click to expand...


----------



## Tilly

Kat said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in. Easy.  Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said 'I am easy'
> I say no!
> You are lady
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Of course, now I see you actually said, ' I am in. FULLSTOP. Easy. Instead of 'I am easy' lol. Sozzy - No wonder I confused you, lol   But you're still a lady.


----------



## Kat

Tilly said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in. Easy.  Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said 'I am easy'
> I say no!
> You are lady
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, now I see you actually said, ' I am in. FULLSTOP. Easy. Instead of 'I am easy' lol. Sozzy - No wonder I confused you, lol   But you're still a lady.
Click to expand...




ROTFL

Are you going to play?


----------



## Tilly

Kat said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said 'I am easy'
> I say no!
> You are lady
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, now I see you actually said, ' I am in. FULLSTOP. Easy. Instead of 'I am easy' lol. Sozzy - No wonder I confused you, lol   But you're still a lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFL
> 
> Are you going to play?
Click to expand...

I had a look and don't seem to understand it!
And is it real footy or American footie?


----------



## Kat

Tilly said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha mean?
> 
> 
> 
> You said 'I am easy'
> I say no!
> You are lady
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, now I see you actually said, ' I am in. FULLSTOP. Easy. Instead of 'I am easy' lol. Sozzy - No wonder I confused you, lol   But you're still a lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFL
> 
> Are you going to play?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a look and don't seem to understand it!
> And is it real footy or American footie?
Click to expand...



Real American. LOL

It is fun. You go off real games in the NFL.....oh wait......I think they already drafted. I didn't have time to do it this year...so ended up pulling out.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Tilly said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I didn't think we would get 20.  I was just saying that was the max allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> Football or 'soccer'?
Click to expand...



It's real football.   Not kickball ;P


----------



## StLucieBengal

Kat said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said 'I am easy'
> I say no!
> You are lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, now I see you actually said, ' I am in. FULLSTOP. Easy. Instead of 'I am easy' lol. Sozzy - No wonder I confused you, lol   But you're still a lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFL
> 
> Are you going to play?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a look and don't seem to understand it!
> And is it real footy or American footie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Real American. LOL
> 
> It is fun. You go off real games in the NFL.....oh wait......I think they already drafted. I didn't have time to do it this year...so ended up pulling out.
Click to expand...


Yes it's too bad.   The league suffers not having Kat's Klaws in the mix.    Hopefully next year you can join us.


----------



## Kat

I am so sorry.  I hope everyone enjoys it though.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Kat said:


> I am so sorry.  I hope everyone enjoys it though.



All good Kat.   I just hope your RL goes well and you are able to take care of what you need.   

This just puts the anticipation at an all time high for the Klaws next year.


----------



## Kat

StLucieBengal said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry.  I hope everyone enjoys it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good Kat.   I just hope your RL goes well and you are able to take care of what you need.
> 
> This just puts the anticipation at an all time high for the Klaws next year.
Click to expand...



Thank you. I should definitely be all settled by then.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Zander said:


> I'm in




Hey Zander and anyone else here is a link to another league I am in looking for more players.   

https://yho.com/nfl?l=1022860&k=aa98dbbf3cb4316d&soc_trk=lnk&ikey=2a3f8572f15fb715


----------



## Montrovant

StLucieBengal said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Zander and anyone else here is a link to another league I am in looking for more players.
> 
> https://yho.com/nfl?l=1022860&k=aa98dbbf3cb4316d&soc_trk=lnk&ikey=2a3f8572f15fb715
Click to expand...


Can never have too many leagues, I'm in!


----------



## StLucieBengal

Montrovant said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Zander and anyone else here is a link to another league I am in looking for more players.
> 
> https://yho.com/nfl?l=1022860&k=aa98dbbf3cb4316d&soc_trk=lnk&ikey=2a3f8572f15fb715
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can never have too many leagues, I'm in!
Click to expand...


Agreed.  It's a steeler fan league so me being a Bengals fan just annoys them.


----------



## Montrovant

StLucieBengal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Zander and anyone else here is a link to another league I am in looking for more players.
> 
> https://yho.com/nfl?l=1022860&k=aa98dbbf3cb4316d&soc_trk=lnk&ikey=2a3f8572f15fb715
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can never have too many leagues, I'm in!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.  It's a steeler fan league so me being a Bengals fan just annoys them.
Click to expand...


Oh, will they not want a Niners fan, or I'm OK because I'm pretty much neutral?


----------



## StLucieBengal

Montrovant said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Zander and anyone else here is a link to another league I am in looking for more players.
> 
> https://yho.com/nfl?l=1022860&k=aa98dbbf3cb4316d&soc_trk=lnk&ikey=2a3f8572f15fb715
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can never have too many leagues, I'm in!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.  It's a steeler fan league so me being a Bengals fan just annoys them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, will they not want a Niners fan, or I'm OK because I'm pretty much neutral?
Click to expand...


Yeah they probably see you as neutral.    

They won't like my team name.   They hate Vontez Burfict .... He single handedly takes out their stars it seems lol


----------



## Montrovant

Kelvin Benjamin and Mike Wallace both on my bench!  AP and Derrick Henry both did nothing for me.  At least I started Winston.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Montrovant said:


> Kelvin Benjamin and Mike Wallace both on my bench!  AP and Derrick Henry both did nothing for me.  At least I started Winston.



Lol.   

Yeah I think I will be ok to win.   Unless deangelo williams blows it.     And if he does then maybe it's the wash defense lol.   Either way I win.


----------



## Montrovant

Well, two weeks in and I suck!


----------



## StLucieBengal

Montrovant said:


> Well, two weeks in and I suck!



You could also try starting Benjamin, and Wallace. ;P


----------



## Montrovant

StLucieBengal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, two weeks in and I suck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could also try starting Benjamin, and Wallace. ;P
Click to expand...


Shhhhh......


----------



## StLucieBengal

Montrovant said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, two weeks in and I suck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could also try starting Benjamin, and Wallace. ;P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shhhhh......
Click to expand...


Just noticed that we played each other back to back weeks in two different leagues lol.


----------



## Montrovant

StLucieBengal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, two weeks in and I suck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could also try starting Benjamin, and Wallace. ;P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shhhhh......
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just noticed that we played each other back to back weeks in two different leagues lol.
Click to expand...


How'd you like my 0.01 point win in the Steelerfury league?  

Between leaving Benjamin and Wallace on my bench, Peterson getting hurt (after sucking again), and Winston having a horrible game, it wasn't even close.  I just need time to warm up!


----------



## StLucieBengal

Montrovant said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, two weeks in and I suck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could also try starting Benjamin, and Wallace. ;P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shhhhh......
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just noticed that we played each other back to back weeks in two different leagues lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How'd you like my 0.01 point win in the Steelerfury league?
> 
> Between leaving Benjamin and Wallace on my bench, Peterson getting hurt (after sucking again), and Winston having a horrible game, it wasn't even close.  I just need time to warm up!
Click to expand...


I know I couldn't believe that score.   So funny


----------



## Montrovant

It looks like this is going to be my crappy league this year.


----------



## StLucieBengal

Montrovant said:


> It looks like this is going to be my crappy league this year.



Rough week for me in this league.   I anticipated Eifert playing and forgot to swap him out. Plus a 0 from the kicker lol


----------



## Montrovant

StLucieBengal said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like this is going to be my crappy league this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rough week for me in this league.   I anticipated Eifert playing and forgot to swap him out. Plus a 0 from the kicker lol
Click to expand...


I just drafted badly.


----------



## Montrovant

I'm in 7 fantasy leagues this year.  

In the USMB league, I'm 1-3.  In the Steelerfury League which I got into because of the USMB league, I'm 1-3.  In 4 other leagues I'm 3-1, and in the last league I'm 4-0.

The board cursed me!


----------



## Montrovant

After 6 weeks, I'm now 9th place and 12th place in these 2 leagues.  In my other leagues I'm in 4th, 2nd, 2nd, 1st, and 1st.


----------



## Kat

How is FF going for you guys? I miss it.


----------



## Montrovant

Kat said:


> How is FF going for you guys? I miss it.



I am terrible in the USMB league.


----------



## sealybobo

Montrovant said:


> Kelvin Benjamin and Mike Wallace both on my bench!  AP and Derrick Henry both did nothing for me.  At least I started Winston.


This year he would have rushed for over 2000


----------

